# When To Many Needs Collide



## smoke665 (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks like my photography spending took a serious hit today. Had to replace my old trailer with a 20' car hauler for an upcoming project. 😏


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2022)

What a shame, you had to buy yourself a new trailer! But then, less money for photography... Reminds me of the trailer the guy uses who cuts my grass, not that long but similar style. Have fun hauling stuff!!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2022)

@vintagesnaps It will likely get used more than my cameras at least in the short term. We bought some recreational property last year about 30 mile from us. In the process of remodeling and landscaping will be hauling equipment and materials. Also have a couple hundred pine logs to go to the mill, finding someone to do small lot timber harvesting is virtually impossible anymore.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 10, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> @vintagesnaps It will likely get used more than my cameras at least in the short term. We bought some recreational property last year about 30 mile from us. In the process of remodeling and landscaping will be hauling equipment and materials. Also have a couple hundred pine logs to go to the mill, finding someone to do small lot timber harvesting is virtually impossible anymore.


Maybe if it was walnut instead of pine.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 11, 2022)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Maybe if it was walnut instead of pine.



The walnut, cherry, oak, pecan, poplar, etc are for my private use. I keep a stash air drying in the barn, though other time demands has prevented me from building much furniture of late.


----------

